
Twitter / twisst: Sorry ISS watchers, no space ... - protomyth
https://twitter.com/twisst/status/241154273793146881
======
Codhisattva
Wow that's sad. Twisst is a perfect example of how to use Twitter for one-to-
many messaging.

I hope an alternative or new way pops up soon.

